
Show HN: Wifi-based multi-room synchronized audio in ~300 lines of Python - qrv3w
https://github.com/schollz/music/releases/tag/1.1
======
redwards510
Looks very cool. I am waiting for a band to stage a stunt where they get their
entire audience to play the same song through their cell phones. This has the
potential to do that, except for that annoying android chrome issue.

The page linked goes to
[https://github.com/schollz/musicsaur/releases/tag/1.1](https://github.com/schollz/musicsaur/releases/tag/1.1)
I think it'd be better to link to the home page at
[https://github.com/schollz/musicsaur/](https://github.com/schollz/musicsaur/)

~~~
qrv3w
Thanks, that'd be really fun!

Unfortunately I submitted then deleted a submission to add "Show HN." HN
wouldn't let me use the original URL with the new submission.

